# Lots of Dove



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

wanted dove hunters I have LOTS of dove send me a message if interested


----------



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

bafazan said:


> wanted dove hunters I have LOTS of dove send me a message if interested


 This is in Riviera, TX.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

price?


----------



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

FREON said:


> price?


125 per person


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Any group discount rates?


----------



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

No it's 125 per person, sorry


----------

